# First cyanotype



## Wes Powell (Mar 20, 2011)

Started messing around with the process. Its interesting how some photos work better than others for this technique. I did a shoot for a band and wanted to create something new for them. Here is the result


----------



## Alex_Holland (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks tight. I've never really gotten into this before. I should see how it works.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job.    Wonderful sharpness and detail.    I am betting they are thrilled with the results.     

It's said that cyanotypes are a great way to get started in alternative processes.    I would agree that not all images are suitable for it, but this one certainly works.    

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

Sparky like!


----------



## PASM (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice result. Very cool !


----------



## Wes Powell (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## DennyCrane (Mar 20, 2011)

This is amazing. I like this effect a lot.


----------

